# Horseless In Colorado But Saving Up!



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone! My name is Cali and I'm horseless. I'm 23 years old and have limited experience with horses. As a child, I used to read horse novels up and down. I worked briefly as a stablehand at a local barn about 10 years ago, but I don't remember too much (memory problems from an accident in 2009). I'm sure the basics are stored in my brain somewhere but I just can't recall them.

Anyway, it has become a goal to acquire two to three equines. My current desire is to have a draft (probably a Belgian) and one or two miniature donkey jennys. Ideally, I'll only get one mini, but it would seem that having another donkey pal is most recommended. From my understanding, they are much like guinea pigs in that they do better in pairs or groups and you see some really interesting behaviors when they are around their own kind. I've just started serious research but have decided that I'll be looking for jennys at least 13 years old and perhaps seniors. I'll be looking for a gelding draft of at least seven years. I know that I'll be looking for traffic-safe, friendly, non-spooking, non-green, easy keeper, and trained beginner-level animals. The jennys will hopefully be trained in packing and the draft would need to be familiar with riding. I would consider some carriage experience as a plus.

I get the impression that donkeys in general are not as stubborn as believed if they are trained well and have an assured human. I also get the impression that despite drafts being called "gentle giants" in general, that they can and probably will be stubborn/pushy if they don't have a strong leader. I'm not sure if I will be, but I know I'll find out as I learn more about horses and their proper care. I don't think I'll be too intimidated by a huge horse after I learn what I can and can't do with a horse. I'll just have to watch those feet!

I am currently searching out possibilities for boarding, vets, and farriers because I know it can be difficult finding anything that is draft-appropriate. I'm also doing a separate search for the donkeys as I know their hooves need to be cut at a different angle.

Other than this, I am working on saving up at least $20,000 before getting any sort of equine and I'm going to be taking riding lessons this summer after I lose some weight. I don't imagine there will be many horses that can hold my 207 pounds without some strain. I am currently of the thought that I will end up getting the jennys first so that I have some experience in care and can work more on my riding level. Besides, I'm sure it will take a long while to find the "perfect" draft.

So, I just wanted to say hi and wanted to pose five questions:

Do you think I should wait to get the draft horse until I know how to ride, or find the horse first to learn on?

I know there is a trade school near me that teaches horsemanship. Do you think it would be worth taking classes just to expand my knowledge? I doubt I'll do horsemanship-related careers but may learn some interesting things.

Should I wait until after I get the equines to buy my toolbox of stuff? This would include tack, blankets, hoof care, sprays, ointments, etc. I know it's hard to size tack without having the animal measured, but other basic stuff?

Those with draft horses in boarding, what sort of pen/stall do you have to use? I was thinking a double pen would probably be the best option, though it will be expensive. Or perhaps pasture... I know Colorado tends to be more dry-lot than anything.

Lastly, should I be worried that a large draft will break the pen fences? I can't imagine how one would prep a smaller pen with electric wiring without having the horse afraid to move about a run.

Thanks for any answers. I'd love to meet some Colorado people too! I've been asking around offline for recommendations on trainers and stables, but suggestions from anyone here would be so much more helpful! I've spent a good week lurking here so far and see that there is such a wealth of information.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Cali!!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Where are you at? I'm in Boulder.

If you aren't busy and just want to go look, head over to the Adams County Fairgrounds next Friday. Harley's having his spring sale. It will give you an idea of how much draft and donkey equipment runs.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks HorseLovinLady, Left Hand Percherons!

Do you mean April 5th at the Adams County Fairgrounds? I think I might be able to make it. I'm out in Wheat Ridge... practically Golden. Bibber Creek Stables is about seven miles from me if that tell you much. I'll do my best to make it out that way. I was going through one of my favorite catelogs from Valley Vet and I think just for a draft horse I'll end up spending a good $5000 on horse stuff! I haven't even looked at treats, toys, or tack yet!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

That's the one. Carts, farm equipment, junky stuff and harness sell Friday. Drafts and light drivers sell Sat. (riders sell friday evening). You don't have to spend that much. I've picked up $1K leather harness for $300. Add a collar and pad $75. A new set of lines another $40. You can sometimes pick up training carts (funky homemade ones that are perfectly functional) for $50-100. If you want a slicker model, that will set you back $600-1K depending upon what accessories you get with it. Saddles are a bit of a chore to get right but I've had good luck with dressage saddles and Wade full QH saddles. Just go and check prices. Get a number so you get on his mailing list. They will have a smaller sale in July and another big one in October. If we don't have an OK hay crop, there will be alot of big horses dumped at the October sale. Friday they are also having the Colorado Draft Horse Association annual meeting and it might be worth it to drop in on that (usually it's right before or right after harness sell). It's tough to buy until you get a horse. You might find a really nice smaller 16H draft or draftX that will never fit into full draft tack so don't buy (unless it's something that's a one size fits all like brushes) I'm going to Opening day or I'd be there.

Too bad you didn't post last week. There was an aged Percheron mare (retired carriage horse) on CL for free. She would of been a great horse to learn to drive with and she was broke WT under saddle. I was actually tempted but I was good.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

I will do my best to make it even if I have to bus (just got my learner's permit for driving at 23. Lol). I'll be only looking and researching as I haven't saved up any money at all. I'm... between jobs. I fully expect not to be able to afford a horse for 18-24 months at least. So I am very very glad I missed the aged Percheron on CL. I would have tried to come home with her without being able to care for her. I know horses can get fat on air, but I don't think I should test it!

Half of the tack you listed are ones I'm not familiar with yet, so I think I'll need to look those up too. I'm hopefully going to make the DHA annual meeting as I think it will be great fun, even if I don't have much to share yet.

Does Harley often sale at this place or is it rare?

Thank you for all this information you've given me so far! I never would have found it on my own.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in Northern Colorado in an itty bitty little town (we have a water tower and uh... a cafe that's currently open but is known for going belly up every few years). 

I wouldn't buy anything until after you get the horse (except a halter/leadrope... I forgot and trailered a green 4yr old home tied with a dog leash.. oops!). You never know what you will need/want, I bought all new brushes with each horse so far, one only tolerated silky soft brushes, the other likes stiff brushes. 

Not sure how far you are from Parker but I bought my guy from a really good trainer there. She does lessons as well as boarding and she started/trained my guy, so I know she's good!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Delfina said:


> I wouldn't buy anything until after you get the horse (except a halter/leadrope... I forgot and trailered a green 4yr old home tied with a dog leash.. oops!).


Well see, you buy a horse at the draft horse sale and they make the seller provide a halter and leadrope. They were thinking! but don't even buy a halter as draft heads come in too many sizes. I'll make you a rope one when you're ready as long as you'll want either pink or purple.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Calisphere said:


> I will do my best to make it even if I have to bus (just got my learner's permit for driving at 23. Lol). I'll be only looking and researching as I haven't saved up any money at all. I'm... between jobs. I fully expect not to be able to afford a horse for 18-24 months at least. So I am very very glad I missed the aged Percheron on CL. I would have tried to come home with her without being able to care for her. I know horses can get fat on air, but I don't think I should test it!
> 
> Half of the tack you listed are ones I'm not familiar with yet, so I think I'll need to look those up too. I'm hopefully going to make the DHA annual meeting as I think it will be great fun, even if I don't have much to share yet.
> 
> ...


You'll never get there by bus. Go to his website (troyerauctions.com I think). There's a link to get on the mailing list as well as the summer and fall dates. I'll try to figure out who's over in the Golden area with drafts.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks so much! I might bribe a friend for a ride. It's just so hard to say at this point. My boyfriend is getting ready for one of his trade shows out in Burbank, so we have to take it day by day until he's all packed.

You were right about the link. According to my browser history, I've been there before. The name just didn't click. I'll browse around his site again and find that link.

If you are willing to make me a halter, I would be more than grateful. I don't think most horses care much about color. When I get a bit closer to buying, I will definitely let you know. Thank you again for offering all this help!

Delfina, how did you manage to trailer that green horse! From what I understand greens can and will do some wild moves if they don't understand what's happening. Wheat Ridge isn't too far from Parker. I don't know if you know that area, but I'm near I-70 and Wadsworth. I'm between Denver and Golden. I'm willing to go to Parker for a good lesson teacher and am looking for recommendations. I figure it's the best way to find the best.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

There are 3 free Clydes on CL right now.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

You're killing me here! Lol

I did make it to the show for a few hours. There were about three horses I would have loved to take home. There was this pretty Belgian/Quarter cross who was just a doll. I left before he was auctioned because I didn't want to impulse bid with no money. Lol.

There was a Quarter horse that would have been the perfect beginner horse. The rider stood on the horse's back and flicked a whip several times. The horse didn't even flick an ear! I think you could have run this horse over with a truck and it wouldn't have minded. Another favorite was this amazing buckskin, also a Quarter if I recall. It went for over $2500 and was just a beautiful animal. The training was very good and expansive. The horse gave the impression that you could teach it to do anything.

There were two horses there that would have been terrible beginner horses. One was a very pretty Morgan. It sold for $250-275. It panicked when it entered the pen and kept backing up into the gates as it tried to escape. The lady had a terrible time controlling the poor thing. The horse was labelled as "feisty" and needing a strong hand. I'm not sure if the horse was just very afraid or just unruly. The lady did manage to get a few circuits in the pen, but the horse wasn't very happy. Sure was pretty though.

The other horse was a smaller Quarter who was just a very very unhappy animal. To my novice eyes, I would blame the rider as she didn't seem to be communicating with the horse. She made the horse do the usually backing-up, side-stepping, and round the ring stuff. However, she was constantly sawing at the reins. As I said, to me it seemed like she wasn't letting the horse know what she wanted and then sawed the reins until the horse figured it out. She would stop him so suddenly and then back him up. Then she would turn him one way and another. The horse had his chin against his neck because of how tight the reins were pulled. He was not happy. Personally, I felt he would have done what she asked if she communicated better, but I know very little. Maybe I'm completely wrong and he was just being a jerk by not listening to his rider. Either way, I wanted to take him home because I felt he might have reacted differently with another rider.

Overall, it made me realize that I really really really need to get that money saved!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Calisphere said:


> Delfina, how did you manage to trailer that green horse! From what I understand greens can and will do some wild moves if they don't understand what's happening.


It wasn't his first trailer ride, when he failed as a halter horse, his breeder shipped him here from Maine. Much different trailer ride though as he was shipped in a box stall. For this ride we had a 3 horse slant trailer and hauled my 9yr old dead quiet, loved to trailer QH along with us so he had a dead quiet friend in the trailer and he did AWESOME!!  Got a tad anxious when we stopped for gas but otherwise was happy eating some hay and harassing his new friend. 

Don't rush into buying anything. As a novice you want a horse that behaves flawlessly for it's owner, not one that you can hopefully "fix".


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like you went to the sale on Friday. Sat is when they run the big boys and girls through. Did you check them out in the barns? $2500 is a lot for any horse right now going through that sale. It gives you an idea of what's out there and gives you the opportunity to compare horses without running around all over the state. You can get a handle on where the market is. The sale ring can be a lot for some horses so I wouldn't read too much into a horse not being able to handle it. That's where it's important to get out and watch them ride around and get on them if the seller will let you before they go in the ring. About 1/2 of the sellers don't really have a clue how to sell their horses in that type of circus. Many of them come off as complete a$$es and idiots. Than they get indignant because their horses didn't bring much $$.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Both of you make very good points. I am very glad that I didn't just jump into getting a horse and found such a great forum! It is hard not to buy the ones who look like they need fixing. I had the same problem when I got my guinea pigs. I wanted to save them all even though they were at a great guinea pig-only rescue.

Left Hand, I did go on Friday as Saturday was filled with other things. I wish I could have seen the big ones. I didn't know if I could go into the sale barn, but I peeked a little. I must have arrived right when they were starting a new batch because there were a ton of horses waiting outside the auction barn for their turn.

$2500 was an excellent price I think. I would have gladly paid twice that much at least if I'd had the money at the time. Not only was it a beautiful animal who looked right in its prime, but the training seemed top notch. I've been looking through ads on various websites and know that prices are really down. I know draft teams of two can be bought for less than the buckskin mentioned here.

I also understand how the ring can really mess with the horses. After all, they don't know what's going on. It's not like they were all told "hey, you're going to be sold to a new home, so show your best side", right?

I know this is a huge favor, but Left Hand would you be willing to help me pick out a horse when I'm ready? I know Boulder is a long drive for you, but you've given me so much help for local resources all ready.


----------



## neeks (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello! I am new here as well.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

$2500 doesn't even come close to the amount of $$ these people have into the horse. You easily have $2500 wrapped up into an unstarted 3 year old. In this market getting $2500 for a general use horse (not one trained in a given discipline) is good money today. We'd all like to see them get what the horse is "worth". One thing that chaps my hide is many (most) of the horses at the Friday night sale are from out of state. A ton of Amish horses trek out here from Iowa and just mess the market up even more. Spring prices will always be higher than in the fall. If you wait until fall, there are always good horses in the market. Horses owned by kids headed off to college and camp horses are usually good bets.

I'd be happy to help you find a horse but what I really need to do is put a bunch of miles on a few of mine and get them to the point where I can sell them. If you can get out to Sedalia, there was a gal (on CL) who is looking for a stall mucker in exchange for riding. She's even got an indoor. Might help get your feet wet.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome!
Start small--one horse, and research ALL costs before you buy. I didn't do that when my friend and I bought the pony for $25...in 1969.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

You wouldn't happen to have a link to that ad, would you? That would be great as I now officially have a car I'm allowed to drive without a licensed person in the car (just got my permit for the first time).

And thanks Corporal! Right now I'm thinking just one horse. I've all ready got this dream horse named and ideas on what we'll do together. Hopefully there will be a gelding named Hermes who likes to trail ride and pull a carriage in my future! Horses don't mind if you change their names, right? I doubt I'll find one named Hermes. Lol


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Clean stalls, Ride for free inside


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Calisphere said:


> Horses don't mind if you change their names, right? I doubt I'll find one named Hermes. Lol


Yes and no. If it's a rider only, than go ahead and change his name. Now if he does know his name and will come when called, why would anyone change it? A horse that drives is another deal. Your voice is one of your aids and you always start your driving commands by calling his name. Herm, walk, Herm, trot, Herm, step up... one syllable. He's really only responding to the H. That's one reason to not name a team with names that start with the same first letter.


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I emailed this morning.

I guess as far as the name thing goes, I'll have to see when I actually get the horse. If I do end up with a team, it wouldn't be more than a pair. I think even that may stretch my budget, depending on where I decide to board. I'm thinking just one gelding would be more than enough at first. I know horses are like potato chips: you just can't have one! Hopefully the one will just last me a while. Lol


----------

